# Dog Attack



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I'm just seeing this even though I've heard it's gone viral. Been too busy to watch it until now. This hound needs a lead pill inserted in its ear at 1400 fps.

And for all you cat haters out there........................

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAt5nwlrLoM


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

AKA the news here they said the owners "agreed" :roll: to put the dog in quarantine. 

I understand that if the dog has no rabies vacs otherwise the dog should go!


----------

